# Whats the current Tyrone Reg plate?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what letters new cars in County Tyrone are on atm? 

Thanks.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Iirc it's in the high SHZ numbers so probably won't be long before THZ is in issue.

Cooks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Just for interest what area is AKZ from? I had an old Golf that had that plate on :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The KZ series is County Antrim issued by the Ballymena Driver and Vehicle Agency office.


----------

